# Update on my rescue pup!!!! & i've started a blog about it.



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

So I posted on here a while ago asking questions about adopting a dog, non gsd, as a friend to my 1.5 year old GSD. I was really concerned about knowing which dog was the right one and whether or not my rescue would bond with me. Well I am happy to say that I picked a rescue and I am certain she was the right fit for me! We are bonding great and I am totally in love with her. I decided to start a blog and document the experience. People adopting or looking to adopt a rescue might find it helpful! And everyone else might just enjoy following us along our journey together. I have posted the link to my blog below. Feel free to take a peak! There isn't too much on there yet as I just started the blog so be sure to check back again soon!

Perfect Paws Rescue

Thanks & I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who checked out my blog! I have posted a new post today so please check it out!

Thanks!

Perfect Paws Rescue


----------

